# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Κούραση,φόβος, μελανχωλω

## σουζι1

Η ψυχολογία στα τάρταρα , νοιωθω μόνη ότι κάνεις δεν καταλάβαινει, μεγαλώνει ο φόβος για τα πάντα όταν είσαι καί τόσο ευαίσθητο πλάσμα δεν θέλεις καί πολύ, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό θα φτιάξει κάποτε αν θα βρω το κουράγιο να γίνω όπως ήμουν.... ελπίζω κάνεις από εσάς να με νοιώθει.....

Εστάλη από M5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

